
Provide Sharp Knives (DHH) - yonibot
https://m.signalvnoise.com/provide-sharp-knives-cc0a22bf7934?gi=f6b0f350c60
======
szemet
> I’ve yet to hear a single programmer put up their hand and say “I can’t
> trust myself with this power, please take it away from me!”

I'm not sure... I guess people who prefer static type systems (me included)
often have these feelings working with dynamic languages. Or functional
programmers using state in imperative languages... ;)

------
venomsnake
>Programmers who haven’t learned to wield sharp knifes just aren’t going to
make meringues yet.

For meringue you need only mixer and patience. Knife skill are not required at
all.

